

How a Snowflake Turns into an Avalanche - pmcpinto
http://nautil.us/issue/23/dominoes/how-a-snowflake-turns-into-an-avalanche

======
marknadal
Beautiful video and phenomenal explanation, I as a layman in that field
understand perfectly how and why avalanches occur now.

